# i think i damaged my brand new snowblower



## ruzifan (Dec 30, 2015)

sniff..

i just assembled my brand new snow blower ( https://www.lowes.ca/snow-removal/b...24-in-two-stage-gas-snow-blower_g2257686.html )

i then filled it with gas and filled it with 900ML of 5W30 oil.

i then went ahead and started the engine and lot of fuzzy oil was leaking. 
Did i just damaged my brand new snow blower? 

what should i do now? how can i test what has been damaged. 

Also, as soon as I started, the blower started to move forward on its own. Is that even normal? Don't I have to push down the right handle? 

I'm so pissed.. please help. first time snow blower user.


----------



## jermar (Dec 10, 2014)

Welcome to our forum ruzi. If your new blower is leaking oil, [fuzzy oil?] I would return it at once. The forward motion at startup is probably a belt adjustment. Exactly which snowblower did you buy?


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

That sounds like too much oil, Briggs 208cc take about 18~20 oz (.53~.59 L).

Did you check it on the dipstick before starting?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to the forum Ruzifan


Check to make sure you didn't over fill it. That's what the dipstick under the yellow cap is for. In that link you posted it says the engine's oil capacity is 20 fluid oz. That's about 590 mls. If that's correct you added about 50% more than the engine is supposed to have. Perfect explanation for the foamy oil from the crankshaft whipping it up.

Where is "TDOT" ??


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

First, take a deep breath and try to relax...

If you followed the set up instructions as outlined in the owner's manual that came with the snowblower, then you should reasonably expect everything to go as hoped.

Make sure all of the drain and fill plugs on the engine are secure, and check all of the nuts and bolts that you can, especially those you had to install yourself, over the entire machine to be sure they are secure.

I'm sure you read everything over before beginning, but re-read the set up instructions and go over everything you did to make sure you have everything covered.

Contact the store you bought it from, or the service center that either they use or is listed for your area if problems continue.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

yep, sounds like an oil over-fill..
900ml is 30 oz, thats way too much.
and there might have already been some oil in it.
(most snowblower engines wont take a full quart of oil..they only want a partial bottle)

the engine is _probably_ ok! cant say for sure, but odds are good.

drain all the oil out, completely..
let it sit for several hours just dripping into a container.
(I would even let it sit overnight..but an hour or two is probably long enough.)

then re-fill with fresh oil, check the owners manual for the exact amount needed,
then check with the dipstick to make sure its within the normal range..
then re-start and see how she behaves..

scot


----------



## SNOWJOB1125 (Apr 4, 2015)

i overflowed my generator one time..oil got into air box...big mess...drained it, put a new filter in it, and let everything drain...fresh oil...runs perfect....ive had it over 2 years.


----------



## ruzifan (Dec 30, 2015)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> :welcome: to the forum Ruzifan
> 
> 
> Check to make sure you didn't over fill it. That's what the dipstick under the yellow cap is for. In that link you posted it says the engine's oil capacity is 20 fluid oz. That's about 590 mls. If that's correct you added about 50% more than the engine is supposed to have. Perfect explanation for the foamy oil from the crankshaft whipping it up.
> ...





sscotsman said:


> yep, sounds like an oil over-fill..
> 900ml is 30 oz, thats way too much.
> and there might have already been some oil in it.
> (most snowblower engines wont take a full quart of oil..they only want a partial bottle)
> ...





Yanmar Ronin said:


> That sounds like too much oil, Briggs 208cc take about 18~20 oz (.53~.59 L).
> 
> Did you check it on the dipstick before starting?



UGH yes i overfilled it big time. I'm so stupid, it was late night and it took me two hours to get this thing assembled and i didn't read instructions. 

It only takes 20oz.. i will empty completely and refill with new oil. 

Now, i want to know if i damaged anything.. gasket or something.. how can i troubleshoot that?? i can't belive this happened to me.


TDOT is in Canada. Toronto, Canada 6Side


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

I wouldn't woory too much about it. Drain it, refill it, and try it again.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

I think you will be ok, you might want to take the air box off and clean off any oil that might be in there. It may smoke for a bit when you start it up but you should be fine.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

bwdbrn1 said:


> I wouldn't woory too much about it. Drain it, refill it, and try it again.




+1 you should be fine. 

BTW I love Toronto, one of my second favorite cities right after Boston .


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:iagree: You should be fine.


----------



## briguy (Dec 5, 2015)

Much better than running with low or no oil.


----------



## ruzifan (Dec 30, 2015)

thanks guys. pleased to hear there won't be significant damages. 


i will be going home and draining the oil completely then refilling as per requirement. 
Hopefully nothing serious happened.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

nothing serious has happened you just need to get the excess oil out and while the oil is draining out read the owners manual so you can get the drive set up correctly. oh and welcome to *SBF* ruzifan


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm not saying by any stretch that you didn't.... But the *very first thing to do is to read your owner's manual.* Familiarize yourself with the whole machine. And for Pete's sake be sure to double read the part about safety. Way too many people get fingers lopped off by snowblowers each year. 
And :white^_^arial^_^0^_

Read this http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...6145-keep-fingers-away-lesson.html#post818337


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

When doing the oil draining you should read all instructions especially the ones for the traction lever assembly with the handles. Chance are that the traction lever rod/cable is not installed properly. Good Luck


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

Admit it, you just wanted to try out the James Bond smoke screen option.


----------



## Why Shovel (Dec 27, 2015)

*over filled*

better to much oil than not enough or none at all I say !!


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

YEp - start it up outside and let it burn off the oil for a bit - should be good to go after that.


----------



## brickcity (Jan 23, 2014)

ok, so obviously he put too much oil in.
he also said the machine moves without engaging the lever. that's another problem:icon_whistling:


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

brickcity said:


> ok, so obviously he put too much oil in.
> he also said the machine moves without engaging the lever. that's another problem:icon_whistling:


Welcome Ruzi, and yes as previously pointed out, that is a problem. Probably just overtightened the drive cable. Simple fix, just look back through the assembly manual.


----------



## Padraig (Nov 23, 2015)

Welcome to the forum. While the oil is draining and you review the manual.....have a drop of good whiskey.

Padraig


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

That sounds like a good idea, and I'm not even draining oil. 

Be sure and let us know how it all works out ruzifan.


----------



## ztnoo (Nov 26, 2015)

> _have a drop of good whiskey_


Any particular suggestions......Scottish, Irish, Canadian, or American????


----------



## alleyyooper (Sep 12, 2015)

Why do all you guys drain all the oil out when excess was put in. Every tool box should have a turkey baster for just such a thing, sucking out excess oil and other fluids.


 Al


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

If anything did occur internally the drippings might contain Evidence, for .50c why not be sure. Probably not but.

Scotch of course... plz keep this thread on topic. 










Just a hair over one and a half of these bottles would be just right.

Filled with oil of course, for the blower... :icon_whistling:


----------



## Terrance (Dec 28, 2015)

alleyyooper said:


> Why do all you guys drain all the oil out when excess was put in. Every tool box should have a turkey baster for just such a thing, sucking out excess oil and other fluids.
> 
> 
> Al


A Turkey baster... now why didn't I think of that? I guess I'm just used to trying to figure out how to put in/take out oil without spilling a drop. It's one of those lifetime obsessions like keeping raccoons out of your garbage. You're not really supposed to solve the problem that easily.... it's supposed to take decades.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Of course the other simple solution would have been to just unscrew one of the 'fill to overflow' plugs near the baseplate and let it drain to the proper level... but in this case we might learn something from what comes out.


----------



## ztnoo (Nov 26, 2015)

Getting ready for a New Year's celebration in Japan, eh???
Are you drinking the 40-year-old stuff, or the more modest 10 or 15 year old hotch?
_"Laphroaig has been the only whisky to carry the Royal Warrant of the Prince of Wales_ (Charles, heir to the British crown)_, which was awarded in person during a visit to the distillery in 1994. The 15-year-old was reportedly the prince's favourite Scotch whisky."_ *https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Laphroaig_distillery

Interesting seeing my post in the background behind your bottle of Scotch.
I don't care much for Scotch, but on occasion Canadian or American whiskey is OK.
20 ounces (US, fluid) is equal to 591.47 milliliters or ml, roughly 6/10s of a liter, or about .78 of the 750 ml bottle pictured below.....of the appropriate OIL, of course, for engine lubrication on the snowblower in question.
:roll3yes:

For internal human consumption (as well as flesh wounds.....hmy: ), I actually prefer higher octane rum ......
_Skoal_, y'all! Happy New Year!!!


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

Have any of ya'll tried....Suntory Whiskey. I had some about 8 years ago...it goes quick in my stash. Generally keep at least 4-5 bottles of it on hand. Wish it was cheaper ;-/


----------



## ruzifan (Dec 30, 2015)

hey all,


so today is my day off and i'll be draining the oil. 

Now, quick question. The oil i put in is brand new. Do i have to drain all of it and put in new oil again?? 

Also, manual says to take off spark plug before draining, is that necessary? because it's a little hard to get the spark plug out as i have to take off the cover. 

and yes, i did tighten the cable a bit too much. I will have to loosen that.


----------



## Padraig (Nov 23, 2015)

ztnoo said:


> Any particular suggestions......Scottish, Irish, Canadian, or American????


I may be prejudiced but Irish, of course. Redbreast 12 year old cask strength if you want the best, IMO. After all it is now New Years eve.

Padraig


----------



## ztnoo (Nov 26, 2015)

> *After all it is now New Years eve.*


Everyone has my OK to go ahead and get started!
:icon-clapping-smile
ccasion14:
Bottoms up!!!


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

ruzifan said:


> hey all,
> 
> 
> so today is my day off and i'll be draining the oil.
> ...


You don't have too drain it all out. Taking the plug wire off is only accidental starts


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

69ariens said:


> You don't have too drain it all out. Taking the plug wire off is only accidental starts


you dont *have* to drain it all out..but in this case, draning it all out would be a good idea..just because the machine is new, and we dont know how much, if any, or what kind of oil might have already been in it when it was purchased..then Ruzi added *more* oil, which might have been a different type from what was already in it..

yeah, it would *probably* be fine to just drain out some excess until the proper level is reached..but on the off-chance there is "mystery oil' in there, its far better to just drain it all out and start from scratch, (add in new, fresh oil) in this particular case..then you *know* it's all good.

Scot


----------



## Terrance (Dec 28, 2015)

sscotsman said:


> you dont *have* to drain it all out..but in this case, draning it all out would be a good idea..just because the machine is new, and we dont know how much, if any, or what kind of oil might have already been in it when it was purchased..then Ruzi added *more* oil, which might have been a different type from what was already in it..
> 
> yeah, it would *probably* be fine to just drain out some excess until the proper level is reached..but on the off-chance there is "mystery oil' in there, its far better to just drain it all out and start from scratch, (add in new, fresh oil) in this particular case..then you *know* it's all good.
> 
> Scot


I would also recommend draining it all. Then you know in your head exactly what is in it. But I would only use what the factory recommends because of warranty issues.


----------



## ruzifan (Dec 30, 2015)

thanks guys,

i drained everything. i'm letting it sit for another hour so EVERYTHING is out for sure. 

and yes, i am putting manufacture's recommended oil 5W30


----------



## ztnoo (Nov 26, 2015)

ruzifan,
It's been 5 hours+ since you checked in and suggested you were focused on draining your oil, SO, we're wondering how that is going on New Year's Eve???
Get side tracked with any libations? 
Skoal!!! Happy New Year's!


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Went down listening to the shrine bells ringing out 2015 and welcoming 2016.

Toast to fresh oil from the New Year, may the Briggs run long and blow far. ccasion14:










Suntory... yes.


----------



## ruzifan (Dec 30, 2015)

hi guys, 

sorry for not following up. 

i went and disposed the oil one time at a local shop. 

YES, drained everything, put in new oil as per the recommended amount and this beast (not really) is running PERFECTLY. 

i also adjusted the tension cable which caused the blower to move forward. So now it only moves forward when i press the lever. the members were correct in saying to loosen the cable..

I love this machine now. I had a bit of snow in the back and i tried it out lol.. 

BIG THANKS TO EVERYONE here for helping me out. such a relief in knowing it's in great working condition. Can't wait for the next snowfall so i can use this thing. 

I see many love scotch here, i'm more of a cognac drinker.with that said, i need to hit my mini bar and get this night started. 

HAPPY NEW YEARS EVERYONE

CHEERS


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

ccasion14:I'll drink to that. 

Good work Ruzi, Happy New Year and welcome to SBF.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Glad to hear, and be safe!


----------



## ztnoo (Nov 26, 2015)




----------



## Onjig (Dec 21, 2015)

I wouldn't have disposed of the oil, I'd put it in an oil can.

I put oil in for gas in my chainsaw, couldn't figure out why it stopped running. Makes one feel like a jackass once you find out what the problem is.

Have a happy new year.

Onjig


----------



## alleyyooper (Sep 12, 2015)

The *Turkey baster* is a very handy tool for many things. It will suck fluids out of places you didn't intend to put them *LIKE THE OIL IN THE FUEL TANK* with out making a mess.
Remove fuel from 2 stroke tanks you are going to put in storage like the string trimmer. Place drops on/in places hard to get to and you can even put a section of hose on one and snake it around things too.

 Al


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Yea, I have a turkey baster from the dollar store. Works for things, but tends to keep dripping from the end if you have anything in it. I also have a Harbor Freight brake bleeder/vacuum pump that works a little better.


----------



## 762mm (Dec 22, 2014)

Imagine how many snowblowers (and other things) get returned to stores every day for being "defective", where it is just an end-user assembly error or poorly read/written instructions.




As for removing fluids/oils from reservoirs, transmissions or engines, I bought a similar "oil suction pump" for $10 at a local parts supply store. Works really well and can also be used to refill differentials and other stuff (you can work it in reverse to "pump" oil back into something instead of sucking it out). 

Very simple and very handy :


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

ruzifan said:


> hi guys,
> 
> sorry for not following up.
> 
> ...


Whew, for a second there, I thought you had filled it up with the contents of that bottle.... that would have been an awful waste.:blush:


----------



## ruzifan (Dec 30, 2015)

skutflut said:


> Whew, for a second there, I thought you had filled it up with the contents of that bottle.... that would have been an awful waste.:blush:


ahahaha yes, that would have been one **** of an expenseive oil for the machine


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

ruzifan said:


> ahahaha yes, that would have been one **** of an expenseive oil for the machine


lol yes.....but for a brief moment, it would have thought it was performing like a high end honda !!!


----------



## LouC (Dec 5, 2016)

If you have a few 4 stroke small engines a vacuum oil changer like you would use on a marine inboard engine is a good thing to have. You can suck all the oil out in about a minute and no mess is made. I change the oil in all my 4 strokes this way, then re fill with Mobil 1 5w/30.


----------

